# Toyota ESP 9000 - USB to RS232c



## Flying Loom (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a Toyota ESP 9000 that is pre-USB. 
It's com port is an RS232c.
I was sending files to the machine from my IBM ThinkPad which has XP OS and a RS232c com port.
Late friday when starting up the computer a 174 error code came up and now the IBM is down untill I can figure out the problem (or more likely, take it to the computer doc).
I have a Dell Inspiron (Vista OS) that I use for the DTG so I'm thinking "no problem".
Well, the Dell does not have a RS232c port but, does have 4 USB ports.
I have a USB to RS232 cable.
I also downloaded the new driver for Vista OS from Safe-net to run the Super-pro key and the communication port.
I am unable to send data to the machine.
I will be calling Pantograms on monday morning for an answer but thought no harm posting here in case someone knows of a fix.
One question is, is there a USB to RS232c cable? My cable is RS232. There is no mention of it being a RS232c ('c' being a revision of the RS232 serial com) in its manual.
Is it possible that this is the problem?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Not really an expert here, but I use a USB to "serial" adapter on my TajimaNeo and an Asus notebook. The problem I encountered is in the designation of the COM port number. Check the COM port number assigned inside your embroidery software, and check if it's the same in the "control panel".


----------



## Flying Loom (Jun 29, 2007)

That is a good idea. Thanks for the tip.
I did call Pantograms and asked about this problem and was told that it is most likely to do with the Vista OS.
I was also informed that the system that had the Designer Series program on it was wiped out and that there is no longer support for for the Designer Series software. That really sucks, considering what I paid for it only 2 years ago.
They should refund my money or do an even trade for the new software.
I was told that they will trade Forte' for the Designer and $1000.00. Not having that kind of cash onhand has put the embroidery side of my home business into the closet untill I can get something that will communicate with the machine.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey, that's really bad, you deserve a better deal than that. Maybe you can still find an old PC with an RS232 port, or borrow first from a friend.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Do you not have a 3.5" floppy reader with your machine?

If you have the floppy reader, just save the design to the floppy and load it in the 9000. If you dont have a floppy drive on your computer, you can buy an external for about $29.00.

Before I hooked up mine with the serial/USB adapter, I did everything on floppy.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Ah yes, I totally forgot about the good ol' floppy. We're still using it on almost all our machines. But a direct cable connection is sweet, specially for 1 piece monogramming/text, saves you a lot of precious seconds. And the new machines nowadays can be loaded using a usb flash drive.


----------



## Flying Loom (Jun 29, 2007)

I didn't even consider using the floppy drive. I didn't get a floppy drive with the machine but do have one that I have used on the old ThinkPad. I will have to get an adapter to plug it to the machine. I'll also need a cable to connect from my Inspiron to the floppy drive (all ports are USB on the Inpiron).
It's odd that the digitizing software works great within Vista but that the communication drivers have a conflict. I have tried everything to get it to communicate, without any luck.
Using the drive may take a little extra time but, far better than not being able to run at all!
Thanks you guys, for the advice.


----------



## EMBCREATIONS (Aug 27, 2007)

hi i have a neo machine too....and i am using a floppy b'cuse my laptop with serial crashed.....i have tried couple of diffrent options of converting serial to usb but it never worked for me....can u elaborate what coversion did u used 
with name and brand and what setting......you can email me direclty at
[email protected]....
it will be greatly appreciated ...
thanx


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Anish, welcome to the forums. What software are you using to upload the design?


----------



## EMBCREATIONS (Aug 27, 2007)

hi thanx for the reply,
i am using DG/ML pulse illustrator ver 9 and X


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

EMBCREATIONS said:


> hi thanx for the reply,
> i am using DG/ML pulse illustrator ver 9 and X


Oh, same here, Pulse Illustrator ver.X. It was'nt too difficult. Just make sure the COM port designations are the same (matches). I use a generic USB to serial cable.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Mar 9, 2012)

I have not had any problems with using my Toyota ESP 9000 til I moved it from one town to another, and now I'm getting this error message when I try to use it with the floppy intended for it: 'cannot read disk FD:40h'. Can anyone tell me what this is about. I just purchased new floppy disk and it's not working with the new ones either. I know I can connect the machine to my computer straight away, but for now, for logistical reasons I'd really perfer to use the floppy drive. Help, I am desperate and datastitch hasn't helped me, saying 'just plug it in', well, I'm a computer tech, and not a novice, so this answer isnt' a good one!


----------



## DanielLongo (Dec 24, 2013)

I just figured this out after years of trying again and again. It will only work with XP. If you have Windows 7 Professional it comes with XP mode. Install all the software you will use on the XP mode virtual machine. DO NOT set the DWS2 #8 switch to ON. Important: DO hook up your floppy drive to its serial port. Do use a serial to usb adapter. install the drivers for it. Make sure you configure the port to COM1. Go into the port settings. Set:
Baud rate: 9600
data bits: 8
parity: odd
control: hardware
Click the advanced button and deselect "Use FIFO..."
Click ok and ok again
from your machine select the 355 floppy reader without a disk in it. Hit the set button and it will return an "insert disk" message. Somehow this "unlocks" the issue with the com port. Now when you select the PC option and enter the design number it will read it fine. Your green data light which was formerly dark will now blink and remain lit for you. Data should be transferred without issue. I know how frustrating this can be. If you still have issues, email me directly at [email protected] and I will be glad to try and help you further.

'Daniel


----------

